
Ask HN: A more convinient Magic Wormhole alternative? - vsenko
Magic Wormhole (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;warner&#x2F;magic-wormhole) is an incredible piece of software that facilitates data transfer between computers when URL&#x2F;id&#x2F;hash digital transfer or copy-paste is not an option.<p>But, in my opinion, it has one significant drawback - it has to be installed and has not so few dependencies.<p>Thus if, for example, the objective is to transmit a single send.firefox.com URL from one machine to another, then installing Maic Wormhole on both of these machines is an overkill.<p>I usually resort to manually typing data on the second machine (a binary data block could be base64 encoded beforehand).<p>Do you know any software or services that could facilitate such scenarios (you need to transfer a small amount of data from one machine to another but it&#x27;s impossible to use ssh, rdp, clipboard, etc.)?
======
ktpsns
I use QR codes to move snippets between mobile phones. That could work on a
notebook (with a camera). There is also
[https://messenger.chirp.io/](https://messenger.chirp.io/) to use sound for
information transfer (works better on notebooks, but probably not kiosks). All
that is pretty useful for quickly sharing URLs.

------
sgillen
can you have to be more specific with what scenarios you are facing where you
need this? If ssh and rdp are unavailable what is available?

~~~
vsenko
I'm talking about a broad range of scenarios where it's impossible to use
standard tools, like this one: \- You need to transfer some data from your
machine to the one you do not trust (e.g. kiosk). USB drive is a bad idea in
such situation, logging in to any service on an untrusted machine is even
worse. One could create a temporary email account for this purpose, but it's a
burden.

